# Who wants a photography job that pays good money



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2015)

But only problem you have to shoot film

National Parks Asks You to Shoot Large Format Film


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

1. Old news.

2. Deadline has passed.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2015)

good job 99.9% on here wouldn't qualify


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 30, 2015)

99.9% of photographers worldwide wouldn't qualify, why make it out like we're a bunch of chumps here?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> 99.9% of photographers worldwide wouldn't qualify, why make it out like we're a bunch of chumps here?


Most of the chumps as you put it dis film photography


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 30, 2015)

gsgary said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 99.9% of photographers worldwide wouldn't qualify, why make it out like we're a bunch of chumps here?
> ...



I never see anyone here talk negatively about film photography- just you trolling threads talking about how much better film is and complaining about the state of photography these days. Post some photos or take a hike man


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...


What sort of photo would you like


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 30, 2015)

gsgary said:


> What sort of photo would you like



Maybe something with people in it and a high degree of technicality (ie complex lighting), posing, and post process.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

Why they need this to be large format film photography ? Why digital is not good enough ? Is there any reason for it ?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

timor said:


> Why they need this to be large format film photography ? Why digital is not good enough ? Is there any reason for it ?



My guess is resolution.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Why they need this to be large format film photography ? Why digital is not good enough ? Is there any reason for it ?
> ...


How it compares ?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 30, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



You can easily get a 600-800 megapixel image from a 8x10 negative.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



To digital, yes.



Light Guru said:


> You can easily get a 600-800 megapixel image from a 8x10 negative.



I can get 1.26gp out of a 4x5 neg.  That's far more than any software I have is capable of handling.  I have to choke it back to 600mp just to edit anything.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 30, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Forgot to mention, properly exposed and recent work that's not part of a class room.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


But what's the actual point?  Where is that kind or resolution needed or warranted?  Are they planning to print something the size of an IMAX screen but still want people to be able to put their nose 3" from it and still see detail?


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 30, 2015)

In addition to extreme resolution, LF photography allow lens and film plane tilts and movements that extend DOF and straighten perspective that cannot be done with most smaller formats.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Maybe right. I found this
Film Resolution: The Pixel Count of Film
For starters.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

Buckster said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Beats me. Its not my requirement so I can't answer for them.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, it is mysterious. I heard about a guy who has actual 8x10 sensor built for him. It is only 10 MP and serves only for the camera and light setup help, like a polaroid, but for US government should be no problem to have 1gp sensor of this size. (Or better.) Why to go with film ?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> In addition to extreme resolution, LF photography allow lens and film plane tilts and movements that extend DOF and straighten perspective that cannot be done with most smaller formats.


Do you think that's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 31, 2015)

Here are two quotes from the original job advertisement. Some phrases would indicate that much of the work will be done with the most modern digital equipment. Years ago I worked with some of the guys on the team they had then and it was about the best job in photography there was at the time. Unlimited  (almost) budget to buy gear and travel.
I was using a 4X5 but wanted some help with a 5X7 view camera and the guy there was using the big view camera as his everyday camera.


"Produces large-format photographic documentation to the Secretary of the Interior's Standards for the HABS/HAER/HALS permanent collection at the Library of Congress. Develops photographic guidelines and standards for traditional and born-digital photographic processes and products.  Produces exhibition quality prints for exhibition, publication, or other visual purposes.  Evaluates submissions and provides advice and assistance concerning production of photographic documentation for donations to the collection or for mitigation purposes"
--------------------
"utilizing a variety of photographic techniques and methods to document materials having historical, architectural or engineering values; utilizing the most recent advancements in the field of photography and of the range of new equipment, experimental materials, techniques, or processes to create photographic products that meet customer requirements; evaluating possibilities for improvements, modifications, or replacements of existing equipment, materials, and techniques; "


----------



## Jamesaz (Jan 31, 2016)

Just now seeing this discussion. 
I've done a few HAER reports, photos, not writing, and believe they want a LF film original because sometimes you'll find yourself in very remote locations and if some malfunction occurs with your gear, LF film can be rigged to function in the field easier. You have to submit a negative and two contacts. Pretty sure they digitize the film for their purposes after it is approved and excepted. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

